# verizon Fios vs Cablevision



## montemag (Jan 1, 2000)

Verizon fios vs cablevision?
hello people- I have had cablevision for 10 years now-- no problems- but the price is now prohibitive-- almost $200 per month for the triple play- I recently spoke with verizon fios and their bundle for the 1 year promo for me with HBO and a DVR would be $141.82 all included. total!! WOW-- I was all set to move to verizon Fios-- then cablevision called me back when they found out that I had an install date for verizon and that I was actually leaving this time...they lowered their price to $150 per month and will also give me a free DVR as well-- NOW what would you do?? Stay where u r or move?? Remember that on cablevision I have the optimum rewards card-- which allows me to save on certain things like - free movie tuesdays at clearview cinemas and 20% off food at TGIF's and other discounts in manhattan--- if I use them it is good-- but remember one must use them to get the discounts--- so there u have it- would you go thru the change( which might take hous for the wiring etc etc.). for the $9 per month and give Verizon a chance or just stay with Cablevision for this next year at my new much lowered rate----I feel very comfortable with cablevision as of now-- I do not like change-- and the only reason I would change was if Cable never renegotiated the price- but when they found out I was seroius- they changed their tune--- oh so much confusion-- can anyone clear this up for us???
The reason I am so confused--- I asked some people already and some love Verizon and others have not?? Never a total like or dislike-- so if that is the case- why am I leaving if the product is not OVERWHELMINGLY better? sone say the picture for Verizon is better?? I only have 1 HD TV and I think my picture is good enough now-- I am no maven or tech wiz when it comes to things like that--All I want is good price and good service-- so again does anyone have any thoughts??? y install dat is coming up-- need to make up my mind.... thanks:


----------



## li207 (Jul 12, 2011)

Fios is great. The product is superior than cablevision, at least when i left cablevision in january 2010. However, once those free and promotional things wear off, get ready for the bill increase. At first I paid 105 for the triple play with fios. Then after promo's up to 155 with NO HBO. Crazy. i had a HD DVR box and a HD box.

Im actually switching back to cablevision to save $40 a month, $480 a year. Substantial. While Fios is superior (picture quality, internet, on demand, HBO GO (My friends with HBO) I cant justify the additional cost.

Cablevision finally has competition to make itself better and its working. I'm going back to Dolan to save my pocket.


----------



## montemag (Jan 1, 2000)

Hey- I know what u mean about saving money-- I really do not care about any thing else other than the bottom line-- so let me tell u what has transpired with me-- I am paying now 200 per month for the cablevision triple play-- with HBO and no DVR-- I called Verizon and they gave me an incredible deal for their tripl eplay plus HBO and a DVR-- the price--$140-- So I called cable and they would not budge - they said I could not get another promotional deal- but they gave me $20 off- so now I would be paying $180. Big deal!!-- So I called verizon and went thru with thei package--Now Verizson had to call cablevision to alert them to the fact that they would be changing ports for the phones-- NOW- Cablevision realized that I was NOT bluffing and that I really did have an Install date for Verizon-- so cablevision called me back and now lowered their price to $150 and will also give me a FREE DVR. So for the $10 dollar difference I decided to stay with cablevision especially since I have the Optimum rewards card and that saves me on movies for Tuesday nights and we also ate out at TGIF's and we saved 20% off the dinner bill which saved us $13 more dollars--- not bad huh??-- Soi Now I had to call Verizon to cancel the install date and LO AND BEHOLD- when I said to Verizon that I was staying with Cablevision- they came back with another counter- offer- they lowered their package price another $20 to a new low of $120 per month- WOW- so now they are $30 less per month than cablevision-- quite a chunk of change-- so Now on Tuesday afternoon after I get home fromk work - I am going to call cablevision ONE more time and tell them what has transpired and see if tey will budge anymore??- I do not expect them to meet the price BUT if Cablevision will come down and meet me half way-- lets say to $135 per month then I will stay with cablevision- otherwise I will move to Verizon--- I truly hope that cablevision comes down a little more--- I really do not like change- and we have been comfortable wit cablevision for so many years--- I know what I have- afraid of the unknown??? Should I be afraid?? you should know -- what would you do??/ Also how is Verizons tech support-- and is Fios channel 1 - in any way similar to news 12-- my wife loves news 12??? But at $30 per month more- I am not paying for one channel that way---After what I have just told you-- what would you do-- Should we be afraid to change- or should we gice it a shot? Also i feel that once verizon sets up- we will have their wiring etc etc- so that any time in the future- it wil be a lot less of an install once we bounce back and forth in the future--- again what do you think-- and thanks for your help....


----------



## Harley-Man (Jul 12, 2011)

I think all of your points make sense. I have FiOS at the office but it is not available at home, where I have cable. I brought a Sony HD TV from home and it was like I bought a new TV. The FiOS HD is amazing. I also like some of the features FiOS offers at no additional charge. With the DVR and WiFi you can wirelessly flick photos from your smart phone onto your TV. You can also store all of your photos and music on the Verizon cloud and access them from any computer or smart phone. 

The Verizon fiber phone system is awesome. In addition to incredible sound quality there are so many cool management features. It is like a custom designed system for your particular needs.

The Internet is great, I have never had an outage. I think with the fiber pipeline right to the house you get superior throughput as compared to copper cable.

I worked with Cory at a Verizon order support center. He got me all of the Verizon special deals and alos gave me a $50 Visa gift card for a triple play, phone, TV and internet. he can also get you a monthly discount on your Verizon wireless plan. His direct line is 800-350-0373.

Good luck on your decision!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I would suggest you find a provider that offers you the services you want and use and does so at a fair price. You'll be playing these same games 3-6-12 months from now whenever these promotional deals run out. They may also be signing you up for a contract with early termination fees. 

One company or another will almost always offer you a "deal" to switch or stay. It's up to you to determine if it's worth the hassle and commitment to play the game. To me, it's not. I prefer to get service installed once, use it, and pay for it.


----------



## montemag (Jan 1, 2000)

Hey and thanks-- but I think I have made up my mind-- I am staying with cablevision- and why you might ask-- well I called again today to check on my order status with verizon- and again I got a different person and it seems that since my order is not signed and sealed yet- that all the different departments do not communicate with each other-- and the price quoted to me as of Monday A.M. has suddenly changed- back to last weeks price- I was quoted at $141.82 last week all totaled even with taxes...When I called to cancel with them on Monday they gave me an extra $20 off so the new total should have been $121.82 total even with taxes.. BUT lo and behold- it was not- they said my new bill was indeed $121.82 - BUT that did NOT include taxes - so after taxes the bill again would be abut $141-- So there went my $20 discount -- so I called cablevision back and got the same guy and said to him that Verizon was upset that I was cancelling and decided to offer me that $20 discount- so I said to this cablevision person - that I was sorry to keep being difficult this way but that I would appreciate if he coiuld come down a little more from the $150 I was given last week--- and he put me on hold and came back with an offer that allows me ANOTHER free box-- so that we be about another $7 per month off the bill- so now my NET bill with Cablevision is about $143---- what more could I ask--- so what was originally a $200 per month cable bill is now $143-- a $57 savings per month for a year( and I got a free DVR also)---So I am happy- and I do not have to go thru any hassle of installation at this time-- and yes I know I will have to do this all over again in about 10-11 months-- so be it- I will do what I must to keep the money in my pocket--- so I thank you all for your input--- I have had cable for many many years-- never a problem- just the price was getting out of hand and now that I fixed that problem- I am A-OK... thanks again.


----------



## montemag (Jan 1, 2000)

that is why we are luck to have two companies like this- so that it keeps them competitive- and yes each will lower their price to "woo" you to their side- but as I stated their services are really equal as far as I am concerned- I am not a tech genius- the picture is just fine with cablevision- and phone service is fine as well and the price now is equal- so be it-- and when the deal is over and they do not want to give me a good price --I will call verizon and see what they offer at that time and start this game all over again- as for now I have won this battle but as they say the war is not over.....lol


----------

